# Onkyn system



## Mahal (Apr 16, 2009)

Has any noticed drop outs with the onkyn system? Esp. when it is in dolby 5.1 have a dtv hd 21 reciever it will not do it on all channels nor does it happen just on hd channels. Have had other reciever installed in same room and had grounding put in and removed no difference went from digital opt to hdmi to component. have tried all kinds different types of audio and video cables that are on the market.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe its pissed because you keep calling it a Onkyn.lol Just kidding but seriously. Did you try resetting your receiver? Try connecting it directly to your TV and see if the audio still drops.


----------



## HiDefRev (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope. I've never had any problems with my Onkyo. It makes me wonder what is causing yours to do that.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

What are you refering to as a drop out? I'm asking because I have an Onkyo system and have noticed the past few days mine seems to lose the right and center channels. I just thought there was an issue with the wiring but I have been just to lazy to check. Oh I forgot to mention I've only noticed the problem with my D* receiver and nothing else.


----------



## Mahal (Apr 16, 2009)

it will usually loose all audio on all channels for about 30 seconds and then come back in. though if i change it over to the 2 no problems though if i change it to 5 it will happen though not on every channel and it doesn't have to be in hd for it to happen.


----------

